# Changing bandsaw motor



## neilyweely (30 Sep 2008)

I have a Startrite Bandit 5 BS, which, although it weighs a ton, is apparently underpowered. The motor is huge, but old, and I am told, by Startrite, that it is a little weak. So, I just happen to have a monster induction motor off a lathe, brand new, that I am hoping will fit. It is a brand new performance power pro motor, and although I am dubious of the brand the motor appears pretty good. I have checked it all out, and apart from the feet of the motor it all seems possible. I believe it runs at 1400 and whatever it is, which is right. Right?
And the feet? Well, the motor has a mounting plate on its side, which will need adjusting somehow to make it fit. But if I can get it to fit ok (it already has the fittings for a belt drive) then I think it will greatly improve the performance of my saw. I would love to be able to use the BS to rip through 6 and 7 inch rough timber, and it just isn't up to the job right now.
So, firstly, does anyone have any tips for me (besides 'don't do it!!")?
And, I know this is a long shot, does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? 

Thanks all, in advance

Neil

PS If there is anyone near Bedford who wants to lend me their expertise........No? Didn't think so! Oh well, Never mind. I will just have to get the forum to go thru it step by step!!!! - trouble is I am a pauper cos of the new 'move', and can't afford to pay my normal 'bloke' to do it for me. I can see this going VERY wrong.....


----------



## OPJ (1 Oct 2008)

I think some photo's would be good for a start, Neil... :roll:


----------



## DaveL (2 Oct 2008)

Neil,

Olly has the way forward sorted, we need to see the problem before we can fix it. 8)


----------



## Shrubby (3 Oct 2008)

hello Neil
Startrite often had unique motors on their machines - I've just fixed a TA sawbench, and the firm have a bandit with no motor I'm tempted do get going.
If your saw is the same design it will have a 1400rpm flange mount motor, which drives the bottom wheel directly with no pulleys.Replacing with a beefier modern motor will mean fabrcating a substantial 'L' plate and matching the motor shaft to the bottom wheel bore and keyway.
hope this waffle is usefull
Matt


----------

